# New Way of emptying tanks



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to empty water from a tank than the current ways I do it
This is for my 2 125 gallon tanks. First is using a python that attaches to a faucet, but the water needs to be running, so that wastes water
Second option is via bucket method, but doing this is a lot of manual work especially with larger tanks

Any easier ways without running water and wasting it using the python method?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Try a pump with hose attached to run to a drain. I've used and old maxi jet power head.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

Where are your tanks? The reason I ask...

The best way to empty the tank is to get the syphon started via your method of choice (python in the sink, mouth full of fish poo, hand pump, etc) then stop the syphon flow with a valve which you should already have on your python. You can then move the end of the hose to somewhere to drain the water to. The rate of flow of water out will be related to the height differences between the two ends of the hose.

In my house, the sink basin and the tank are at basically the same height so if I try to self syphon then I will get no flow. So I use the python as normal to start the syphon and close the flow valve then disconnect the end from the sink and move it out the back door of the house and toss it in the back yard. Since the tank is about 3ft off the ground and my house adds another 3 ft before you get to the back yard, I get some pretty decent water flow out of the tank. If you had the tank on the first floor and could manage to hook the hose up to another hose that ran to a wash sink in the basement then you could REALLY get the flow kicking.

Hope that helps.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Unfortunately my tanks are in the basement and there is no access to the outside as the windows are much higher than the height of the tanks

Maybe I will look to try the pump methot


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

pumps or a floor drain are the only options then.


----------



## Wis-Waterboy (Jul 18, 2013)

plug said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how to empty water from a tank than the current ways I do it?


LOL. Hit it in the center of the front glass with a hammer.........it will empty instantaneously.

Throw the plastic part of the python that hooks to the faucet into your junk box, save the adapter.
Siphon the water from the tank to a storm sump or the floor drain. If gravity siphon isn't fast enough, get a pump to pump the water. With the right size pump you can pump it anywhere you need to.
Set water temp by running hot and cold to get it right, note handle settings. If the temperature is off by a few degrees, it won't make any difference to the fish. Connect the python hose to the faucet, turn the water on and refill the tank. Leave the little plastic cutoff on the tank end. When the tank is full, shut off the cutoff and go back and turn off the water faucets. If you need to add dechlor do it as the tank is filling.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Interesting

I am just trying to grasp your concept
will look at it when I am home later

My issue also is I want it to drain in the sink. The floor drain is not an option as the basement has furniture and other things in it

I wonder if I remove that end that connects to the sink and just suck and start a syphon if that will work. The downside with that is I would need to have the hose held in place in the sink so it does not unwind from the sink and go to the floor

PS: I like the hammer idea about breaking the glass, but filling it up again after may be an issue lol


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I guarantee you will require a pump if you do not have a significant height difference between the two hose ends - which would be the case if you are going from a tank to a sink on the same floor. I am a chemical engineer and could show you the equations but am saving you the headache . Btw, the aspirator part that waterboy is suggesting you throw away is a form of a pump but the mag drive pumps will be much more efficient at moving water at a quick rate and would not waste water - instead it uses electricity...

(before people start to argue, yes technically any small height change is sufficient to keep the syphon going but I would argue that if it is going to take him 3 days to empty his 2 - 125gal tanks then its not feasible)


----------



## Wis-Waterboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Hook up your Python, turn on the water and get it started. Then turn off the water, if there is sufficient height difference the siphon will continue to work.
If not, a pump is the best solution.



plug said:


> I like the hammer idea about breaking the glass, but filling it up again after may be an issue lol


Oh you wanted to refill it? Sorry I missed that.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Pump is the only way to go IMO. I bought one of these 710gph pumps about a year ago http://www.ebay.com/itm/281540553477?_t ... EBIDX%3AIT and it makes water changes a breeze. Drains about 75% of the water in my 75g tanks in just a few minutes. What use to take 45 minutes to do now can be done in less than 15 mins, there's no wasted water either.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

Get a hose to hook up to the end of a canister filter and use its pump, if you have one. If you don't have one on a tank that size then you should get one anyway.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Steve C said:


> Pump is the only way to go IMO. I bought one of these 710gph pumps about a year ago http://www.ebay.com/itm/281540553477?_t ... EBIDX%3AIT and it makes water changes a breeze. Drains about 75% of the water in my 75g tanks in just a few minutes. What use to take 45 minutes to do now can be done in less than 15 mins, there's no wasted water either.


I recently purchased a similar pump to this one. It works great - just around 20 bucks.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a similar pump, made by Eheim https://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/technology/pumps/compact_plus-3000

I do one of two things.

1. Drop the pump into the tank with a length of vinyl tubing attached to the output and run out to the yard (my tanks are in my garage), you could easily run this to a sink or tub/shower drain in your basement.

2. Method one doesn't let me suck up any debris or poop off the sand, like you can with a normal siphon hose. So, I have a big 45 gallon tote that i put next to tank. Then I use a 10 foot length of 3/4" tubing (manually start a siphon) and siphon the water from the tank height to the tote on the floor (about 3' for my upper level stands, less than 18 inches for my lower tanks, still ok flow with a 3/4" hose). Once the tote is full (I have a 100g tank as my largest, so that works for me), then I just drop the pump into the tote, and run the tubing to your chosen outlet as in #1.

While neither method is as handy as a an auto water changing system, I do like that I don't have to run the water to get a siphon on my python (which I use to fill all my tanks, btw), and I get to pump my waste laden water out to the yard or garden. I have a 100' length of 3/4" tubing that reaches most of my yard. I originally used a barbed fitting to adapt it to standard hose threads, but couldn't get a non leaking seal, and I think the adaptor had a much smaller diameter, so I like the flow I get from the vinyl tubing much better.

Hope that all makes sense. I can include pics if you'd like next time I break it out.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

I too use pumps. Much faster.


----------

